# Any with experience of treating mouth rot??



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

As some of you may know my BTS had mouth rot when I rescued him back in November.

We treated him with antibiotics and tamodine. By the time we finished the 10 day course of antibiotics it was getting better, then he shed and most of it came away.

It never went completely but now it is getting worse again. We put him back on antibiotics boxing day for another 10 day course (he has it every other day) so his last dose will be today. 

It's just not getting any better and I was wondering if anyone else has had experience with treating mouth rot and what treatment worked.

Any help would be appreciated both by me and my poorly little soldier:lol2:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> Hi,
> 
> As some of you may know my BTS had mouth rot when I rescued him back in November.
> 
> ...


 I only have experience with treating snakes with mouth rot but I would presume the treatment would be similar, Were the antibiotics baytrill or similar? If so it is beneficial to be coupled with a watered down Iodine scrub 25% water 75% iodine 3 times a week which will prevent the spread of the infection and clean any bacteria away.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> Hi,
> 
> As some of you may know my BTS had mouth rot when I rescued him back in November.
> 
> ...


I've had 2geckos and 1beardie that i got rid of mouthrot for. 1 of the geckos being mine. I had to clean mine out with topical iodine and a drop (or more depending on size) of Baytril. Cleared it up within 4days (10day treatment) and has been 3weeks since with no signs of it coming back. With the beardie i was cleaning the mouth with REALLY dilluted TCP and again baytril. The other gecko's mouth rot was a little more severe and we had to ease off the black pussy scabs around mouth with a cotton bud with warm water and clean out 2wice a day with topical iodine- this time with no baytril as had ran out and was waiting for the vets to be really kind and give me some more :blush: but it cleared up without baytril (luckily) within about 4days and was looking better each day. I also had to disinfect the viv's head to toe just in case the bacteria was coming from the environment...hope this helps!!


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

No experience of mouth rot but did the vet take a swab to send away for microbiology and antibiotic sensitivity tests? Might be worth doing and possibly changing the antibiotic.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

In all honesty I would go and seek veterinary advice if his condition isn't improving as there could be underlying issues causing the resurgence. They may be able to give stronger antibiotics to clear it up. I would be concerned that if the problem wasn't completely sorted before that he has developed a strain resistant to the antibiotics that have been used hence them not really helping so switching some a different antibiotic may be needed.


----------



## fubar (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, i'm gertrude's O/H by the way,

We will clear his Viv and put him on a paper substrate, the viv is new and only he has lived in it, but his old one was shocking when we picked him up, so the bacteria could have transferred.

If anyone has any other advice and/or experiences, any information is welcome.

Cheers

:grouphug:


----------



## Button12 (Nov 28, 2009)

one of my gecko's got mouth ro a few months ago after an injury, i used tamodine twice a day on the whole mouth and put her on anti B's, cleard up nicely.....shame about her broken legs like,


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

*update*

Hi,

We have cleaned all of the substrate out of Cedric's viv, disinfected it and put paper down.

Our local rep shop said that mouth rot is a fungal infection not viral so the tamodine will do more good than the antibiotics. 

So we are now treating it with tamodine everyday and keeping his viv clean. 

I think if we have seen no improvement by the end of the week then we will turn to the vets for more advice.

Just like to say thanks for your replies, they have been very helpful.

Carly


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have cleaned all of the substrate out of Cedric's viv, disinfected it and put paper down.
> 
> ...


 The anti-biotics are more to stop the infection spreading as R.I's are usualy secondary to mouth rot so the mediation is worth doing with the tamodine IMO.


----------



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

May I also suggest placing a few drops of vinegar into his water bowl every day. It is simple but works wonders. 

Pat


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

Bamboozoo said:


> May I also suggest placing a few drops of vinegar into his water bowl every day. It is simple but works wonders.
> 
> Pat


Well it can't hurt so I will try it. What does the vinegar do?


----------



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

Vinegar is a bacteria killer. So that every time he takes a drink it helps to keep any bacteria in the area in check. I suggest white vinegar as it has less taste. It will also help his digestive tract. 

And definately it can't hurt. I have used it here often.

Pat


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

Bamboozoo said:


> Vinegar is a bacteria killer. So that every time he takes a drink it helps to keep any bacteria in the area in check. I suggest white vinegar as it has less taste. It will also help his digestive tract.
> 
> And definately it can't hurt. I have used it here often.
> 
> Pat


Ok thanks. I do have some white vinegar so will do that tonight. 

Thank you again,
Carly


----------



## Button12 (Nov 28, 2009)

hmmmmm. i bet that still tastes like drinking acid :lol2:

but yes ive herd of this before...never actually heard if it worked or not so keep us posted.


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

*Update*

Hi,

I just thought I would let you know that Cedric's mouth rot is looking better.

The antibiotics treatment has stopped now so I am keeping an eye on is general health.

It is the tamodine and the vinegar that seems to be working. It surprised me that he drank the water with vinegar in it but he is.

I would just like to thank everyone for their advice. Will see if I can get some pic's up of the healing process.

Cheers,
Carly


----------



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome to hear that things are coming along for the 2 of you.

Pat


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Guys,

No change on Cedric's mouth rot unfortunately. It did get a little better but there has been no improvement since then.

I Have him on paper substrate and I clean him out often (fully disinfect the viv)

I am treating in with tamodine on a daily basis and I am putting a few drops of white vinegar into his water.

He has already had 2 courses of antibiotics, one before christmas and one after christmas.

Don't know what else I can do so I think it will have to be a trip back to the vets.


----------



## andypc (Aug 6, 2009)

Can i just ask what the temps in the Viv are?


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

The temp at the hot end is 30 degrees C measured constantly with a digital thomometer. The last time I placed a normal thomometer directly under his basking spot it read 120 degrees F


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> The temp at the hot end is 30 degrees C measured constantly with a digital thomometer. The last time I placed a normal thomometer directly under his basking spot it read 120 degrees F


 I would continue with the tamodine daily unless it gets worse or spreads then get back to the vets.


----------



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

Another addition to the water that may be of help is a pure aloe vera gel. Or an aloe vera water supplement. 

Aloe is known for its healing properties. It is safely ingested and used widely in the parrot world. All of the shedding aides you find will have aloe in them. 

Being Canadian I am not sure where to send you to get some......pharmacies, large department stores will carry it as a sun burn relief as well. Usually very inexpensive. 

Another suggestion would be GSE. (GRAPE SEED EXTRACT). It can be found at health food stores. It is also widely used in the parrot world as an antisceptic and a drop can be added into drinking water. Used also for washing and sterilizing fresh foods. 

Pat


----------

